
Turning it up to 11: the first Developer Preview of Android 11 - DyslexicAtheist
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2020/02/Android-11-developer-preview.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
_This is awesome!

Now people / companies need to be able to tell if the software they are
purchasing or using has these safety features enabled!

...and how complete coverage is (was the compiler able to do it every time it
wanted to?)

How does the industry take this next step?_

\--
[https://twitter.com/dotMudge/status/1231053779295969280](https://twitter.com/dotMudge/status/1231053779295969280)

